# Tubbys travels



## tubbytuba

Thought I'd start a thread on our imminent tour around France and Spain, thought about a blog.... but I'm not really capable of that sort of thing, so will just post up occasionally about where we are and what we've been up to, then if anyone else happens to be in same neck of woods we could maybe meet up for a beer or two and chat about tubas and the like :wink: 

To start the tour we are spending a few days in Surrey at my sisters before catching the early tunnel crossing on Tuesday morning, will be heading fairly swiftly (well leisurely) through France stopping on Aires, before making our way down to Murcia/Almeria regions to wander about for several weeks before slowly wending our way back.
Hasta luego amigos  

Tubby


----------



## Chausson

Hi
Shall keep an eye open for you we shall be leaving two weeks tomorrow heading the same sort of way.

Ron


----------



## barryd

Look forward to reading all about it and hopefully some pics

Have a good trip!


----------



## tubbytuba

Cheers chaps, will look out for you Ron. 
Mmmm pics, will have to brush up on my photo attaching technique.

Just about to load the bikes on rack and put last few bits and bobs in van and we're off!

Steve.


----------



## Westkirby01

Have a great time. Will be interested in the follow up posts.

Regards


----------



## cypsygal

How Exciting for you Tubby !


----------



## aldra

We leave over on the 8 th of May for two months

Who knows we may meet especially if we get wi fi

If so, you will meet the hound from hell

What could be better??

Hopefully just meeting us  

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.

Have a great time, it should be dried up when you go, it's like a swamp at the moment but getting better all the time....

Enjoy.

ray.


----------



## kernowblokes

We are heading out on our first full time trip in early May. France through the summer heading into Spain in September and so on and on.

Enjoy we intend to.


----------



## tubbytuba

Well, made it to Spain in one piece. Just south of Pamplona at Acsi site Villafranca, first time I've had wifi. Stopped on Aires through France, weather has been great so far if chilly at night.
First cock up to report is a failure of mine to buy an a continental adapter for the LPG  1st time we've had fillable gas and I forgot whilst trying to remember everything else.
Anyhow found a garage near Bordeaux that had an adapter - and showed me how to fill up :roll: 
Do most places have adaptors? Or should I try to get hold of one and if so how?

Apart from that having a great time, will be ay Kiko park rural at Villagordo for next few days and don't think any wifi there so will report in eventually  

Steve.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.


I think if a garage sells LPG they usually have an adapter behind the counter to suit..

I have all types of adapters in the van but only used two, the biggest ones which were good for all the countries visited...

Call in a Repsol depot you might be able to buy one there, or ask at a garage that does LPG.

ray.


----------



## tubbytuba

Brilliant, thanks Ray. I had a little panic on for a while there. All the fun of the travels eh? 

My debit card has also packed up but at least Mary has hers so she can pay for everything


----------



## barryd

Blimey Tubs! You only posted the other day and your in Spain already. It would take me months to get that far.

I think the French and Italian adaptor is the same and about £15 there is a kit here as Spain seems to be differnet. Perhaps. Ray will know.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOGAS-E...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item3cdd943b82

Not suggesting you buy it just an idea of price.

I only have the French / Italian one and just tend to blag them in other countries.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.

On the link that Barry gave you it is the middle one that seemed to fit all the EU countries, next time you go for a fill, take note of what they lend you from the back of the counter..

That should firm it up for you :wink: .

ray.


----------



## tubbytuba

Yep it's the middle one, I attached it myself when filling up in France. Being a tight Yorkie I'm gonna see if I can get away without one, consumption has gone down markedly now it's getting warmer :wink: and we don't wild that much. Might see if a cheap one comes up on Ebay at a later date.

Down at Los banos de Fortuna now, called in to book a few days in April when son and daughter in law are joining us for a visit. Stopping a couple of days before heading for Almeria (La Garofa).

Steve.


----------



## nicholsong

Tubby

Your OP was on the 14th. You were going to spend a few days at your sister's and you are in Spain already? 

And you call that going slowly? I call it F1 speed :lol: 

You did not even have time to get fat in France  

Never mind the pics, I want to hear the recording of you jamming it up on the tuba with a Spanish 12 string guitar  

Geoff


----------



## christine1310

Hi

Most Repsols garages with LPG usually have an adaptor behind the counter. In fact we filled up today in Cartagena and there was a notice saying they had them for sale too.

Here is the GPS for a station in Huercal de Almeria - it's close to Almeria. The GPs should take you right to the pump.

N36º 52.491 W2º 26.671

We have spent the last 6 weeks between Cartagena and Rincon de la Victoria - (wild camping, aires and ACSI sites) - great weather. We're now making our way home  

Christine


----------



## tubbytuba

Sorry about lack of posts, wifi has got decidedly iffy just now. The wind has been horrendous the last few days so that might be effecting it. Gas consumption has gone right down recently as we have been on hook ups.
Now on Aire at Vera, nice spot.

Steve.


----------



## barryd

Do you take your Tuba with you Tubs? If so we could meet up on an Aire. Ill bring my guitar and amp and we could have the place to ourselves!  

Can you play any ACDC or The Who?


----------



## pneumatician

Have a good one Steve. 
We have all the Gaslow adaptors but have not had to fill up abroad. 
We have yet to travel to Spain or Portugal in the van, done the Costa Verde twice on the bike, pigrims route to Santiago the Pecos Mountains were great.
All things being equal with Val's Hospital appointments we hope to leave on May 6th, first night at Black horse as usual.
As yet we are undecided about Amboise all depends where we are and where the good weather is.

Steve


----------



## pneumatician

From what I have heard of Steve's playing it is definately 3 phase


----------



## tubbytuba

We will definitely be at Amboise Steve as our son has booked to come and join us there on the Saturday, hope you can make it.
The tuba is on the A (CDC) frame ready for any jam sessions with itinerant guitar strummers


----------



## Garcia

Hi there,
Was that Aire actually in Vera or were you on the one about 5 k north(can't remember the name of the village...).
If so, I think it's a relatively new Aire....what was it like???
Garcia


----------



## tubbytuba

It is about 5k out of Vera. It's not in a village as such, it is on a Tennis/sports complex next to a campsite. The Aire really is very good, plenty of good size pitches (more being created too).
Nice showers/toilets, free washing machine etc etc. 9 euros a night with deals for longer stays.
We are going back for a few days early next week en-route to the Sierra de Maria ACSI site.

Steve.

PS Currently on Los Escullos ACSI site on Cabo de Gata. Windy as hell yesterday but gorgeous today


----------



## tubbytuba

Much better wifi at our current site at Los Escullos so opportunity to post a pic up. The 2 of us during a coastal walk on the Cabo de Gata.


----------



## nicholsong

Tubby

Play fair! There are Members on here in the rain and working and may not have a holiday in the sun for 10 years.

The kindest thing you could do is put the photos as a link rather than putting them full-face in front of the suffering poor things  :lol: :lol: 

I think you are totally heartless - and wearing a smile to boot  That is really rubbing it in!

Geoff


----------



## barryd

Take not notice Tubby. It is every members duty when somewhere warm, sunny and beautiful to post as many smarmy photos of possible to rub folks noses in it while away. 

Sadly its been a while since I have been in that position. We had to put up with a year of Rayrecrok posting photos of Fat dog and giant goldfish he kept dragging out of lakes and rivers all over Europe so now its your turn.


----------



## tubbytuba

I might just add that we are still sat outside after a lovely barbecue (English pork sausages - last in freezer) and burgers, wine is going down sharply. Perfect weather for sitting out till bedtime. My god this trip was worth the waiting!
As I type there is a procession of young nubile maidens strolling past our pitch mmmmmmmmm could life get much better?

(would post a pic or 2 but may get arrested)


----------



## tubbytuba

We are currently back at camperstop Vera, really is a lovely place. Still intermittent wifi though and not enough signal to post up anymore smarmy sunny pics! Has been red hot in these parts for a week or so now, did spot a couple of clouds yesterday though  

I had a ride out on my bike the other day to suss out a local golf course (as I have my clubs with me), was amazed to find this amazing green oasis in the middle of the desert like area, had a chat with the guy on duty at the gatehouse who was another Yorkie, who pointed me in the direction of reception and also said that Sir Ian Botham was arriving the next day to organise some tournament. He has a villa on the development. It's a place called 'Desert Springs'. 
Unfortunately the fees for a round of 60 euros was too steep for this tight Yorkie!!
Next day we were doing a bit of shopping in the local Mercadona and there was Beefy pushing his shopping trolley up and down the aisles! He didn't recognise me though :wink: 

Last day here today before moving on to the mountains on the morrow, Adios amigos.


----------



## tubbytuba

Had a few beers with some 'funsters' whilst at Vera....


----------



## dally1

Really enjoying this thread.  

I love reading about other peoples adventures. Watching this one with extra interest as we are planning Spain for September. Keep up the good work with the updates and I hope you continue to have a great time.


----------



## barryd

> *tubbytuba wrote: *Had a few beers with some 'funsters' whilst at Vera....


Traitor!! Hope you didnt tell them you knew me! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Does he look stupid Barry? 

On second thoughts don't answer that :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## tubbytuba

It's the hat that does it  

It's getting busy here now, all the Spanish with caravans/tents piling onto the campsite for Easter. We are moving on to camperstop Totana in the morning (we have booked just to be sure) and looking forward to a change of scene. Hope the wifi there is good enough for me to bore you with more pictures of sunshine and silly hats :wink:

Good drying day....


----------



## xgx

Good to see you're keeping on top of the domestic trivia Steve :wink:


----------



## tubbytuba

I'll have Mary clean my best bib and tucker ready for Amboise Graham x


----------



## pneumatician

Steve, we use a windbreak for privacy around our wind-out saves keep emptying the wardrobe.
Is Mary OK for "Creamed Rice"


----------



## barryd

> *tubbytuba wrote: *It's the hat that does it
> 
> It's getting busy here now, all the Spanish with caravans/tents piling onto the campsite for Easter. We are moving on to camperstop Totana in the morning (we have booked just to be sure) and looking forward to a change of scene. Hope the wifi there is good enough for me to bore you with more pictures of sunshine and silly hats :wink:
> 
> Good drying day....


BLOOMING hell Tubs. Are those an industrial size pair of bloomers on the line or blankets?


----------



## Gazzer

barryd said:


> *tubbytuba wrote: *It's the hat that does it
> 
> It's getting busy here now, all the Spanish with caravans/tents piling onto the campsite for Easter. We are moving on to camperstop Totana in the morning (we have booked just to be sure) and looking forward to a change of scene. Hope the wifi there is good enough for me to bore you with more pictures of sunshine and silly hats :wink:
> 
> Good drying day....
> 
> 
> 
> BLOOMING hell Tubs. Are those an industrial size pair of bloomers on the line or blankets?
Click to expand...

I reckon they're taking in washing to pay the site fees Barry. Their van could never cope with that payload.


----------



## Garcia

tubbytuba said:


> It's the hat that does it
> 
> It's getting busy here now, all the Spanish with caravans/tents piling onto the campsite for Easter. We are moving on to camperstop Totana in the morning (we have booked just to be sure) and looking forward to a change of scene. Hope the wifi there is good enough for me to bore you with more pictures of sunshine and silly hats :wink:
> 
> Good drying day....


Like I posted back in Feb.........but just to emphasise.....
It's good at Totana....good v. clean well run stop....
BUT .......for the WiFi, stay on the lower level unless you use a booster.
Stock up on all your heavy stuff B4 you get there. There's NO shops / bars nearby.
Rather you than me if you want to drive your van thru Totana centre!
It's not so much that the streets are narrow (tho some are, and the parking is "Spanish!!??"......) it's that it is a MAZE of confusing one way streets....
Regards, Garcia


----------



## wug

No need to go through the centre as there's a bypass. Instructions are on their website. Camperstop


----------



## Garcia

wug said:


> No need to go through the centre as there's a bypass. Instructions are on their website. Camperstop


Absolutely right..there is no need to go thru the centre to get to the Stoppover....but just in case you wanted to drive into town for any reason ???......I'd recommend going back around the ring road and parking up and walking in to the centre. Better still , pedal in from the Stoppover ....it's really not far (tho it's uphill back!!!)
Garcia


----------



## tubbytuba

I remembered all your advice guys from the 'Totana' thread so came straight to it no problem. Also stocked up well en-route, even remembered Garcias advice to stay on lower level so wifi seems fine.

As for the bloomers, they don't call me Tubby for nothing :wink: 

Totana has fully lived up to previous recommendations. Lovely sight, been for great bike ride up into mountains before breakfast this morning, as I was flying back down the hairpins it was very entertaining to see all the sweaty senors toiling away.

Paula is going to give us a lift into town tomorrow to watch the Easter Procession, she's lovely (swoon)


----------



## tubbytuba

Another quiet date at the office.....


----------



## nicholsong

Not a tuba in site[sic] :lol:

Enjoy it!


----------



## wug

Is the shower room up and running now? When we were there the shower hadn't been connected and the room was kept locked which made it inconvenient to use the washing machine during our 2 week stay.


----------



## tubbytuba

Shower room fully functioning wug (c'mon I can't call you 'wug' a Christian name should not reveal too much of your secret identity  ).
Cost is 1 euro for a 5 minute shower and it's a good spacious and hot shower at that. Washing machine has also been put to good use ---- yes afraid I soiled my industrial sized bloomers again  

As for the parade there was 1 tuba on show but I was too upset to snap it....  

Steve.


----------



## wug

Thanks for the update. The extra facilities will turn an excellent site into a superb one. When we were there Paula seemed doubtful that they would continue with the Camperstop, so I hope they are feeling more positive now. Does the tuba have it's own pitch?  

Graham


----------



## tubbytuba

It is superb Graham. Paula and Angel have not mentioned any doubts re the future so fingers crossed.
Sites like this are so good and unbelievable value we just have to keep singing their praises and hope they build up a good following, they deserve to be successful.


----------



## tubbytuba

Went down to the local market this morning - it's huge!
Downside was I had my pocket picked, wallet gone with credit/debit cards and a few euros, most annoying! Angel (the site owner) took me down to the Guardia Civil to report it - on the back of his scooter at breakneck speed - that took my mind off things for a while.
Cards have been stopped and fortunately my son Ben is arriving on Friday along with my new debit card so the timing at least is ok.

Apart from that we have still managed to have a good day crowned by a nice spag bol with a bottle of cote du rhone sat outside on a lovely calm warm evening in the company of Angels dog - who seemed to rather like my spag bol.

A good lesson learnt the hard way and written down to experience....
You can't keep a good man down!

Cheers!


----------



## wug

Sorry to hear that, Steve, annoying and disappointing in the extreme I would think. Good to hear you're not too downhearted. Where did you keep your wallet - might be a useful lesson for the rest of us? 

Graham


----------



## tubbytuba

Just had it in my shorts pocket Graham, with Velcro fastening, I had been keeping my hand over it all the time as the market was so busy with people jostling about but I think someone must have been following me and waiting for that moment when I was distracted.

In future I will only go out with what I need and keep it in a more secure place.


----------



## carol

Thanks for telling me where to find you

Now to find info on Amboise

Carol


----------



## barryd

Bad news Tubby! Sorry to hear that. Still it looks like it hasnt got you too down and its all in hand.

Hope you didnt loose too much cash! 

Could happen anywhere I suppose.


----------



## dally1

Sorry to here about the pick pocket.

I was done in Rome, always thought I was too switched on to get caught but alas.

What I do now is, I put the wifes purse down the front of my underpants so,

a, I'm pretty sure I won't get picked anymore.

b, if she carries on spending at present rates then I will at least get a thrill from becoming poorer.

c, she may spend less and that in it's self is a thrill.

win win I say.


----------



## tubbytuba

Well we went to the aforementioned restaurant today, excellent meal. 3 courses with water and bottle of very nice wine. Smart place with good service, how do they do it for 10 euros a head? 

Moving on tomorrow to Los banos de Fortuna as son and daughter in law joining us there for a few days.
Steve.


----------



## wug

tubby tuba said:


> how do they do it for 10 euros a head?


According to an "ex pat" we met on a campsite they don't. He thinks that people have got used to these "loss leaders" and won't pay more, but they can't make much profit, if any, at that level.


----------



## alansue

*Ruby's Travels*

Glad you enjoyed your stay at Totana, Steve. Angel and Paula deserve our support.
Stayed there just days before Chrimble and a beautiful spot. Met Alan and Lesley there and Alan described Angel's dog as "knitted". I'm sure you agree.

Safe travelling.

Al


----------



## tubbytuba

Here's my new friend for life (the aforementioned 'knitted dog'  

We are now at Los Banos de Fortuna where we've had a few days with the company of Ben and Isla (son & DIL) . Moving on tomorrow to Aire at El Palomar.


----------



## carol

That looks the same as carolandgary one, but their's is black

Carol


----------



## tubbytuba

OK, first time I've managed to get on MHF for a while.
The aire at El Palomar was very nice, just an overnight stop for us though.
After that it was Camping Vall de Laguar. Excellent site in the mountains above Denia. Had some great bike rides, both on and off road plus some very good walks too, especially the walk of 6500 steps!! In and out if barrancas a very hilly 6 hour walk.
We moved on yesterday to Aire Vismar at Peniscola, just o/night again before moving to L'Orangerie campsite a few miles inland from Benicarlo. Very nice site in the orange groves (Acsi).

Had the pleasure of a few clouds today and yesterday first of any note we've seen for a month or so  

Steve.


----------



## mikeclowes

*Your trip*

We hope you have a great trip, we are hoping to do a similar trip in September so would be interested in your route and any good aires or any other places of interest we will look for your posts on a regular basis.
Look after yourselves M & A


----------



## tubbytuba

Some nice walls on the L'Orangaire site...... We moved on on Saturday, was going to stop at the Acsi site at La Cullera but didn't like the look of it so moved on to the Ebro Delta and stopped a night at the free aire El Poble Nou (181 in aires book). Interesting spot, great for bird watching - but - rather noisy at night with all the bird scarers blasting away pretty non stop!
Moved on Sunday to our favourite Spanish site, La Fresneda in the matarrana region - much quieter here!
Decent wifi here so will post up again soon.


----------



## tubbytuba

Forgot to post picture of walls at L'Orangaire..... reminds me that I will have to build some on our return in order to fund the next trip


----------



## pneumatician

Hi Steve, It looks as though no MHF members are going to Amboise this year so we might either give it a miss or Join Motorhomers.

We are off to Black Horse Farm tomorrow thence to Ypres from there no idea.

Looking forward to an encounter somewhere.


----------



## tubbytuba

> Hi Steve, It looks as though no MHF members are going to Amboise this year so we might either give it a miss or Join Motorhomers.
> 
> We are off to Black Horse Farm tomorrow thence to Ypres from there no idea.
> 
> Looking forward to an encounter somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Well there will be at least 1 MHF member Steve, cos I will be there!  Always nice to meet other members but never mind it's still bound to be an entertaining weekend.
> 
> Steve.
Click to expand...


----------



## raynipper

tubbytuba said:


> Hi Steve, It looks as though no MHF members are going to Amboise this year so we might either give it a miss or Join Motorhomers.
> 
> We are off to Black Horse Farm tomorrow thence to Ypres from there no idea.
> 
> Looking forward to an encounter somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Well there will be at least 1 MHF member Steve, cos I will be there!  Always nice to meet other members but never mind it's still bound to be an entertaining weekend.
> 
> Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, Ypres last week had a few road works in front of the railway station that messed us up a bit.
> The campsite was OK but a bit car park ish and what sounded like a cement factory nearby. There is great and free parking alongside the canal. The coaches park at the end near the 'Gate' but just a couple of hundred meters along it's a dead end and quiet.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tubbytuba

Right! Let me ease this thread gently back on topic  

Tubby's travels continue at pace....This is life in the fast lane.....
The big news story of this week so far was yesterdays lunch mmmmmmm


----------



## nicholsong

I see HP and Heinz have paid for product placement on the blog:wink:  

Is that lucrative?


Geoff

P.S May we have some more sunshine panoramas please - it has been grey and wet here in Poland for last few days.


----------



## tubbytuba

There's a sponsorship battle going on at present, personally I hope Heinz win out  

Always happy to oblige with the sunny vistas requests.


----------



## nicholsong

Thank you sir.

Cheering, and encouraging to get MH ready. It has been serviced now needs a good scrub, but not in this weather.

Geoff


----------



## tubbytuba

Here's one from todays walk to El Salto waterfall. It was a bit on the warm side so I decided to take a quick shower to cool off


----------



## tubbytuba

Greetings from Lake Caspe Camping. We've been here for 3 nights. Great site for fishermen (women?) and good for a mountain biker for a couple of days, great fast, undulating track around waters edge. Moving on today towards the Pyrenees, probably Camping Pena Montanesa for a few days.
Weather has been a bit mixed last few days - even had some rain! Was nice to have rain for a change, but don't want it on a regular basis :wink: Still once near the mountains who knows?

Had couple of good nights out here with Danny and Chris a couple who live in Javea. Danny is a mad keen fisherman (nutter) who's here for a week or 2's fishing (and drinking!!) we need to move on to avoid alcohol poisoning  

Steve.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up Steve.

Know where you are, I have called in the camp site a few times but it is always closed for the winter when we are there... Stop off in Mequenenza on the way down, there should be dangerous Steve camped under the castle next to the river fishing.. He is a right character, you cant miss him his van is probably held together with duct tape and the wheels will probably be knock kneed by now.

And the best Kebabs you will ever have in the town.. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## tubbytuba

Didn't see this in time Ray. I do remember on your thread you spent a bit of time in that area, was looking along riverbank as we passed by but did not spot any wild campers.
We are now at Camping Pena Montanesa just outside Ainsa, it's definitely several degrees colder now, but stunning scenery, had a belting bike ride today through a gorge into the Ordessa National park. Best bike ride of my life! Stunning scenery, the water was gushing like mad after yesterdays rain which helped. Daft bugqer that I am though.... I left my blo0dy camera behind!!!! 

Steve.


----------



## pneumatician

Hi Steve, Stayed two nights in Amboise. Campsite improved all round only problem was 36 hrs continual heavy rain.
Now in the Dordogne "La Paradis" v nice.

Steve


----------



## tubbytuba

We are getting a fair bit of rain here Steve, but then again it's the Pyrenees.


----------



## aldra

Where are you tubby in relation to Lourdes ???

Im teetotal :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Everyone is safe with me :evil: :evil: 

OK the hound from hell may have a nibble :lol: 

Rained today but fine again now

Aldra


----------



## DC4JC

tubbytuba said:


> Greetings from Lake Caspe Camping. We've been here for 3 nights. Great site for fishermen (women?) and good for a mountain biker for a couple of days, great fast, undulating track around waters edge. Moving on today towards the Pyrenees, probably Camping Pena Montanesa for a few days.
> Weather has been a bit mixed last few days - even had some rain! Was nice to have rain for a change, but don't want it on a regular basis :wink: Still once near the mountains who knows?
> 
> Had couple of good nights out here with Danny and Chris a couple who live in Javea. Danny is a mad keen fisherman (nutter) who's here for a week or 2's fishing (and drinking!!) we need to move on to avoid alcohol poisoning
> 
> Steve.


Hi,

We are at Lake Caspe and have met Danny & Chris..They are moving on this Sunday/Monday due to the poor fishing. We were going to go to Camping Pena Montanesa but have decided to go back to the east coast (Stiges) where the weather is better. Although it's been very hot here.

Jan & Dave


----------



## tubbytuba

OMG Was that you in the new gold burstner van? If so we were parked right opposite you in the silver PVC  

How disgraceful we never got together! I believe we said hello to each other in passing - so sorry not to have introduced ourselves.
Steve (and Mary).

PS We are now at Luz international ACSI site at Luz St Saveur, more details to follow after I've got over our eventful journey.


----------



## tubbytuba

Had Sandra and Albert (Aldra) join us for the night last night. Great to have a bit of company and very good of Sandra to cook us a nice curry, we were all brave and got well wrapped up to sit outside for the meal.
I got on well with shadow (after he had chewed off a couple of my fingers and a lump from my left buttock - what a nice quiet animal! Me and Albert performed a rather nice musical duet later in the evening with our musical bottoms (I soon recovered from the shadow injury). And Sandra impressed us all with her amazing capacity for consuming alcohol, my word she can put it back!  

Fortunately the weather has improved today and I was able to get out on the bike for a lovely ride up to the ski station at Luz Ardiden.
I shall try and add pics in another post.... shortly....


----------



## tubbytuba

As promised - pics of todays route and me at the summit.

Sorry you got the route twice 


Oh God!!! And me laid down!! I'm crap at this lark 8O


----------



## barryd

Now that looks like a ride I would like to do either in the van or the scooter! Looks great! 

Did you go up that on a push bike? 8O 

Glad you enjoyed an evening with Shadow, Albert and Sandra. Always good fun!


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.

Wow that's a steep hill, the top picture I mean. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## tubbytuba

I ran up that before riding back down on bike :wink:


----------



## DC4JC

tubbytuba said:


> OMG Was that you in the new gold burstner van? If so we were parked right opposite you in the silver PVC
> 
> How disgraceful we never got together! I believe we said hello to each other in passing - so sorry not to have introduced ourselves.
> Steve (and Mary).
> 
> PS We are now at Luz international ACSI site at Luz St Saveur, more details to follow after I've got over our eventful journey.


Yes that was us....small world 

We are now at Camping Garrofer..Sitges. Arrived here on Monday... Lovely town & beach. Probably will stay here for a week...then on to Roses.

Janice & Dave


----------



## bigtree

We might go to Roses next week,what site do you recommend Dave?


----------



## DC4JC

bigtree said:


> We might go to Roses next week,what site do you recommend Dave?


Hi.

We haven't been to Roses before but are going to try La Gaviota..in the ACSI book.

We emailed them to see if they can take an 8.8 metre van and they said it would be ok this time of year as they aren't too busy.

We have decided to go there tomorrow as it's about a 2 1/2 hour drive from Sitges.

Jan & Dave


----------



## bigtree

Had a look at that one,might have been there by Friday but our friends have been delayed in Italy.How long are you staying for and where are you heading for after?

Sorry for hijacking your thread Tubby.


----------



## DC4JC

bigtree said:


> Had a look at that one,might have been there by Friday but our friends have been delayed in Italy.How long are you staying for and where are you heading for after?
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread Tubby.


We probably will stay about a week (longer if we like it) whilst we wait for the weather in France to improve a bit. Then we will slowly move up into France taking in a couple of sites Dave has highlighted for fishing!! To make up for Lake Caspe 8O hopefully.

We are due back to the UK 12th July.

Where are you staying at the moment?


----------



## bigtree

A small village called Coussa,near Pamiers,been house/cat sitting for friends.


----------



## tubbytuba

Don't worry about hijacking, we're all just having a chat really. I like it when things go off at a tangent  

The weather was ok this morning so we drove up to Gavarnie and had a walk up into the Cirque ---- Wow! It's a place I've always wanted to visit. We were not disappointed even though the clouds were hanging over the top of the ridge - and we got a bit wet towards end of walk. 
Steve.


----------



## tubbytuba

Weather not quite as bad as forecast this morning so I decided to have a crack at Col de Tourmalet this morning. What a long climb! Was overheating at first then the rain came and I got a bit cold, sun came out briefly on the summit as I took a few pics - then - it started snowing! Got moving quickly then, hands were freezing on descent and was very happy to get back for a nice hot shower and a big fry up  


Tried to add pics but keep getting Internal server error - never mind.


----------



## mikeclowes

Hi Thanks for all the posts everybody makes Interesting reading and great pictures hope you are really enjoying your trip


----------



## DC4JC

Hi all,

decided to leave Sitges yesterday as weather not too good ( cool and raining until about 5). Site was okish, but big slep to beach and town and not a very nice walk.
Also it looks well used at weekends and another couple confirmed this, so we decided to go.

Now at Gaviota near Roses, what a site. Right on the beach, great facilities and lovely pitch with grass for a change. Managed to get our beast onto a pitch which is more than big enough.
Weather was not too bad on arrival, in fact very hot for a while. Then became overcast, but improving from tomorrow and hot next week.
Plenty to do and see here with easy access by bike in the surrounding area.


----------



## bigtree

Save a pitch for us Dave,will be there as soon as our friends return.


----------



## aldra

Well you are crossed off my friendship list :lol: 

No there's no trying to get round me

Mary's ok though

Still managed to wash up all the dinner pots in the morning 
in spite of the wine

So you did a bike ride 8O  :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## tubbytuba

I thought Albert was ok too :lol: 

I only did the bike ride to get out of the washing up :twisted:


----------



## tubbytuba

Stayed at Acsi site 1502 at Pujols just outside Villeneuve sur Lot last night. Big new site so not quite established vegetation wise as yet. Good facilities and pitches but we decided one night enough for us.
So now at Camping Brantome Peyrelevade Acsi 1457. Lovely site and Lovely town, will have a few days here. We did look at the Aire in town, but preferred to pay a few euros more to have more space etc.

Already had a good walk around the town and look forward to exploring it further - Plus - Loads of sunshine (today at least).
Nearly time for a beer I think


----------



## xgx

Like Horses?

http://www.brantomepolicehorses.com


----------



## aldra

Same here

Sunshine all day

4.50E 

A lovely spot, the hound loves it, we love it, the lake is fantastic and accessible he's been in it twice today

The French people around are really lovely

Aldra


----------



## tubbytuba

Lovely walks around Brantome. Loads of waymarked paths through woodlands and quiet lanes. Worked up an appetite for a gorgeous Pecan and apple cakey croissanty thing  Delish.

Steve.


----------



## aldra

Well we have spent three days listening to the brass band including a suzaphone 8O 8O 

And a big base drum

So maybe we will give the brass band festival a miss 8O 8O :lol: 

Have a lovely trip, was lovely to meet you and Mary 

Maybe one day again

I'll drink less :lol: 

Or maybe not :lol:  

The curry may depend on sufficient alcohol intake prior to preparing it :lol: :lol: 

It was a good night even though we couldn't persuade you to adopt Shadow

Mary was a star, for someone who didn't like German Shepherds he couldn't have been closer in the van , he wasn't for leaving the middle of attention

Aldra


----------



## tubbytuba

Ah but the brass bands at Amboise - in some cases - are very good quality. As for big bass drum and 'sousaphone' I have been known to play both on occasion, not always with alcohol assistance  
Hope all goes well with Albert when you return to the UK, he seemed in fine form at Luz, fingers crossed that all progresses positively.
Enjoy the rest of your trip.
S & M - or is that M & S ?


----------



## tubbytuba

Stopped at Aire just outside La Blanc by the river Creuse last night (thanks Morph). Nice spot for a stopover.
Now at Amboise for the Band festival weekend. Weather is gorgeous, nice pitch, tent up ready for our son Joe who is joining us tomorrow. 
And.... Graham (xgx) is on his way  

A very select MHF meet - should be great fun.


----------



## aldra

Have a great weekend the two of you

Give our best wishes to Graham who we may yet meet on our travels 

We are hoping with fingers crossed that the concrete for Dave's pond will be delivered tomorrow and if it is the ground will be firm enough to take the weight of the lorry

Aldra


----------



## tubbytuba

Cheers Sandra, the good news is - Grahams arrived a day early too!

The bag pipes will be out shortly - if I can get enough beer down him


----------



## xgx

Beer has the same effect as lemons on a brass blower...

...Wine, on the other hand, helps with tuning :wink:


----------



## tubbytuba

Great few days at Anboise especially in the company of xgx, we had quite a bit of rain but fortunately it was just about all at night  

Now at Acsi site at St Satur near Sancerre. Yesterday was scorching!! It was still in the 30's in the evening. Bit cooler so far today so going for a little bike ride with my son Joe and as it's his birthday we'll be treating him to lunch later in Sancerre, it's beautiful in the square there.
I've also got golf booked for tomorrow - seeing as how I've carted my clubs around for 3 months and not used em yet!! Truth is it's the first time it's been cheap enough for this tight Yorkshire man  

Steve.


----------



## suedew

tubbytuba said:


> Great few days at Anboise especially in the company of xgx, we had quite a bit of rain but fortunately it was just about all at night
> 
> Now at Acsi site at St Satur near Sancerre. Yesterday was scorching!! It was still in the 30's in the evening. Bit cooler so far today so going for a little bike ride with my son Joe and as it's his birthday we'll be treating him to lunch later in Sancerre, it's beautiful in the square there.
> I've also got golf booked for tomorrow - seeing as how I've carted my clubs around for 3 months and not used em yet!! Truth is it's the first time it's been cheap enough for this tight Yorkshire man
> 
> Steve.


Three months, that's nothing John has carted his round for nearly 5 years, another tight Yorkshireman, has played all of 3 times in total, so where is this place where he might be tempted?

Sue


----------



## tubbytuba

Golf course is right by the campsite in St Satur Sue. It's a lovely course and is 53 euros at weekends, 40 (or so0 through the week but a special deal for 'seniors' on Wednesdays od 23 euros. Bit miffed they didn't check how old I was :wink: 

PS The meal in Sancerre was fab. Also bought a few bottles of Sancerre blanc after degustacion mmmmmmmm


----------



## tubbytuba

Back to just the two of us now, was great to have our son Joe with us for a week, though the alcohol intake picked up a tad  . Also lovely to have the company of Graham (xgx) at Sancerre as well as Amboise, we had many a happy hour nattering away.
Wether here is good today though there are rumbles of thunder in the distance.
We've stocked up with Sancerre and Pouilly wines ready for moving on Monday, the tour is almost over but we'll try and savour the last few days  

Steve.


----------



## aldra

Lovely holiday

But now going home

Tunnel booked for Thursday at 10 am

It's enough, I want my house and garden and family

Definitely not nomadic  

Hopefully again in sept/October

Aldra


----------



## suedew

Glad you had a good break Sandra it's always good to get home, if only to plan the next trip. 
Sue


----------



## tubbytuba

Brief message from MacD's in Boulougne, too tight to pay 3 euros a day for poor wifi on campsite. It's cold bbrrrrrr.
Return via tunnel on Friday am then having weekend in London staying with our son Joe at Brixton before returning to good old Yorkshire on Sunday.
Steve.


----------



## nicholsong

Steve

Does this mean the end of those nice sunny pictures from you - shame.

No need to send pics of Brixton thanks I have been there - too often  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## barryd

> *nicholsong wrote: *Steve
> 
> Does this mean the end of those nice sunny pictures from you - shame.
> 
> No need to send pics of Brixton thanks I have been there - too often  :lol:
> 
> Geoff


Fear Not Geoff!

If things work out the Good Ship Hank the Tank may well set sail very soon so there will be plenty of summer photos to annoy everyone with! 

I am however meeting with a bloke tomorrow who may want to give me some work but providing I cock it up we could well have a window of opportunity. Just need to convince Michelle to let me get that motorbike and its waggons role! (possibly)

Enjoyed your photos and stories Tubby (or not so tubby it turns out )

Glad your looking forward to getting home Sandra. It always makes me smile when you announce you have had enough! I usually end up crying at Dover!


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> *nicholsong wrote: *Steve
> 
> Does this mean the end of those nice sunny pictures from you - shame.
> 
> No need to send pics of Brixton thanks I have been there - too often  :lol:
> 
> Geoff
> 
> 
> 
> Fear Not Geoff!
> 
> If things work out the Good Ship Hank the Tank may well set sail very soon so there will be plenty of summer photos to annoy everyone with!
> 
> I am however meeting with a bloke tomorrow who may want to give me some work but providing I cock it up we could well have a window of opportunity. Just need to convince Michelle to let me get that motorbike and its waggons role! (possibly)
> 
> Enjoyed your photos and stories Tubby (or not so tubby it turns out )
> 
> Glad your looking forward to getting home Sandra. It always makes me smile when you announce you have had enough! I usually end up crying at Dover!
Click to expand...

Barry

If you have got a chance to get away DO NOT jeopardise it because of your suicidal tendencies  :lol: You could always rent a bike to do those passes.

I also cry when I get to Dover - its the cost of ....diesel, beer, wine and and and everything! 

Geoff


----------



## barryd

Geoff. I did price renting a Ferrari in Italy to do the Stelvio. £10000 for a day and only 100KM! 8O


----------



## tubbytuba

Brixton is some place! Talk about a shock to the system after touring the quieter parts of Spain and France for 3 months! Love it though, so vibrant and great cafes, pubs etc.
Not the best nights kip however, as slept in van outside Joe's flat (secure offroad parking), mass sirens at 3.00 am ish and the planes started flying over around 5.00.

Had fun day today at our 'Tour makers' training at Saracens rugby ground in Mill hill. The uniforms are a site to behold 8O . Tonights entertainment is going to be beers on Clapham common (with niece and her fiancé) followed by a good curry  

Steve.


----------



## tubbytuba

Well, that's it the 'travels' are over. Back home, great to see my mum and son/d-in-law. I'll try and sum up the trip when I've got more time to digest it all, right now I need to get out on my bike whilst Mrs Tubby makes a start on the mountain of washing


----------



## nicholsong

tubbytuba said:


> Well, that's it the 'travels' are over. Back home, great to see my mum and son/d-in-law. I'll try and sum up the trip when I've got more time to digest it all, right now I need to get out on my bike whilst Mrs Tubby makes a start on the mountain of washing


Just wait till our lady members read that  :lol:

Welcome home.

Geoff


----------



## tubbytuba

The lady members on here should be getting on with some housework! Not sitting around posting on MHF!!







:twisted:


----------



## aldra

This lady member is

Whilst Albert faces the " day of the triffids"

The garden has gone wild, the roses, clematis,fighting for supremacy with the wisteria on the pergola and archways, the lawn, artificial has a goodly supply of natural plants and grasses, the pots are in full bloom with fuchsias and geraniums, my hostas are magnificent

But with the help of young Albert, 13 he has pressure hosed and clipped it into submission back and front

The pond is flushed the fish are well the sparrows are fed

And we are shattered :lol: 

Never mind another trip in September depending on hospital appointments

Cleaning the van?? I've chickened out, my cleaner will do it tomorrow, she's tiny so it suits her fine, I've emptied everything, washed and stored it

Remind me again, why is Motorhoming so good 8O  :lol: 

Aldra


----------

